# Norton Antivirus 2009 or Kaspersky Antivirus 2009



## aura (Feb 26, 2009)

My question is how many of you have tried Norton 2009 ?

Its has really improved from its previous edition mainly in its overall performance and memory usage is far less than the previous editions. This made me raise the question is Norton now really better than Kaspersky Antivirus ?

Norton Antivirus 2009 CNET Review
*reviews.cnet.com/internet-security-and-firewall/norton-antivirus-2009/4505-3667_7-33246574.html

Kaspersky Antivirus 2009 CNET Review
*reviews.cnet.com/internet-security-and-firewall/kaspersky-anti-virus-2009/4505-3667_7-33193837.html


----------



## desiibond (Feb 26, 2009)

Norton 2009, I would say.

Reason is taht this new version is very light and powerful. Get Norton Internet Security 2009 for more protection.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 26, 2009)

I prefer Kaspersky 2009 over Norton , as Norton is very power hungry.. If what desiibond said is true.. then go for Norton...


----------



## desiibond (Feb 26, 2009)

^^ yep. Norton 2009 is lot lot lot lot different to earlier versions.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 26, 2009)

I vote for norton 2009. Its really light & unobtrusive.theres also a gaming edition.


----------



## pradeeocitm62 (Feb 26, 2009)

what about the price difference?


----------



## IronManForever (Feb 26, 2009)

The hype is with Norton 2009. Sail with it.


----------



## Sathish (Feb 26, 2009)

have nortan 2009 released hourly virus signature update like kasperksy.???


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 26, 2009)

yup..it has pulse updates...it updates every few minutes also.


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 26, 2009)

I've used both and I'm very happy with both I must say. Use the one you please.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 26, 2009)

After my previous experiences with NAV (2003 & 2005) I'm a bit skeptical about Norton. Kaspersky though has not given me any cause for complaint (yet).


----------



## desiibond (Feb 26, 2009)

^^ Yep. I too thought like that. But this one rocks 

Give it a try. See if you can get a trial version.


----------



## confused!! (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah Norton really sucked during 2005..but as all are saying 2009 edition might well be revival for them


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 26, 2009)

there's a 15 day trial available.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 26, 2009)

I'll give it a try then, someday.


----------



## amol48 (Feb 26, 2009)

wow cool... I must give it a try then... Thanks for the news guys!


----------



## topgear (Mar 3, 2009)

Certainly Norton Antivirus 2009. I'm using it. It only consumes 8MB of Ram in idle & around 10MB during scan though the scanning is a little bit slow.

It takes around 1 hour and 30 mins to scan around 27GB of data on my windows vista ultimate istall partition.


----------



## Indyan (Mar 3, 2009)

Norton topped kaspersky by a decent margin in detection in the latest av-test.org comparison done for pc world.
Its definitely one of the fastest and lighest av around.
I may give it another try soon.
Pc world review : *www.pcworld.com/article/158157/top_internet_security_suites_paying_for_protection.html


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 3, 2009)

Man, I'm getting more and more attracted towards this Norton edition. I'm currently using KIS 2009 and my license will expire in August. Let's see...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 3, 2009)

guys.. is really norton new edition that good...??


man i cant believe my ears...


----------



## rdjindal (Mar 4, 2009)

I had been a loyal user of Kaspersky Internet Security for over 2 years and always loved it.

But last November, when my KIS was about to expire; I thought of giving Norton Internet Security a try. And man, this new version really blew me off with all its features and ease of use. This new version is really easy on the system and doesn't throw up messages to scare any innocent user. Since, my machine is also used by my wife (who is a non techie) at home, since the time I've installed Norton; she has become a happy internet surfer!

Try Norton once... it is worth the time!


----------



## ECE0105 (Mar 4, 2009)

What's the cost of Norton 2009, cos Kaspersky now retails for around 400-500 Rs. for a 3 PC License. 

I find Kaspersky to be pretty good in detection rates, cos the most problems I encounter are due to the Pen Drive viruses.... And has never let me down as yet... Only once, when my Comp. was already infected and when I tried installing it, gave me a lot of headache... till finally, I had to use the System cleaner by Trendmicro and then clean the PC (This runs for an awful amount of time) and then install Kaspersky again.


----------



## Dark Core (Mar 4, 2009)

+1 for Norton Internet Security for its Speed, Light and gud detection rate with pulse update that updates every 15 Min


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Mar 4, 2009)

I use Kaspersky Internet Security 2009 and it works fine. It does detect viruses and malwares, just fine. Its also available at around Rs.500/- for a 3 User license.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 4, 2009)

Checked on eBay and Rediff shopping ...
Norton Internet Security2009 costs 1999/- without shipping (single user), whereas KIS2009 costs 550/- for 3 user.
Now u choose.

KIS2009 wins hands down, its worth every penny.*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/31.png


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 4, 2009)

seeing the price differences, there's no competition at all...KIS FTW


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yup, the price difference is too much.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 4, 2009)

gosh. I didn't know that there was this much price difference. IN this case, go for KIS


----------



## phreak0ut (Mar 5, 2009)

I had a chance to install NIS on a brand new machine and I thought it was fast only because of the configuration and the new OS install, but when going through the details, I was awed to see it work so well. I still haven't shifted. I'm on the 15 day trial. One thing is keeping me from buying this. Though the speed has improved and the memory footprint has decreased, the detection rate improved, I felt that the scan is still very sloooow!! It took ages to find common viruses on a pen drive whereas Avast! could find the same in 4 seconds. NIS took nearly 5 mins to scan, detect and take measures on the viruses  While it removed the virus, it didn't do the clean up properly *img518.imageshack.us/img518/9041/crapg.th.jpg


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 5, 2009)

Kaspersky Internet Security 2009 anytime..


----------



## nitansh (Mar 5, 2009)

I would vote for NORTON, its speedier, steadier & better than kaspersky in finding viruses, etc.... I'm using it for last 2 months....


----------



## paroh (Mar 6, 2009)

I also read many review that now norton 2009 not at all resource hungry


----------



## pushkar (Mar 7, 2009)

I agree that Norton 2009 is very low on system resources but in my case, the detection was very poor. It failed to pick up many viruses. After that I installed KIS 2009 and it picked up at least 30 infections.


----------



## Gowt1ham (Mar 28, 2009)

Norton 2009, faster and better than Kaspersky.


----------



## Sathish (Mar 28, 2009)

just got it.. least system resources than its previous versions. 
but if the avengine catch up any virus, too slow to make/implement decision (i.e. ignore/repair/delete).. 
once again KIS win the race..


----------



## red dragon (Mar 28, 2009)

no dude i completely disagree,nis 2009 is way ahead of kis 2009,only prob is the price,but good things never come cheap,besides you can use it without spending anything,no prob of blacklisting,kis is good,but this is even better,even better than quickheal2009
__________________


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 28, 2009)

I find Zone Alarm 8 better than KIS 2009 and NIS 2009.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow...I didn't knew that Norton would be so good...damn...have to try it...BTW I'm using Eset Nod 32 v4.0


----------



## Dark Core (Mar 29, 2009)

Using Norton for about a Month their updates are breeze and no problem for me from either Viruses or Spyware... 

Had anyone tried Norton 360 v3 is it light like NIS or NAV 2009 or Sluggish like v2


----------



## mrintech (Mar 29, 2009)

Norton FTW


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 29, 2009)

mrintech said:


> Norton FTW



+100


----------



## vamsi360 (Mar 29, 2009)

Black Core said:


> Using Norton for about a Month their updates are breeze and no problem for me from either Viruses or Spyware...
> 
> Had anyone tried Norton 360 v3 is it light like NIS or NAV 2009 or Sluggish like v2


yeah i tried norton360 v3 and found that it is really lite on resources. I used it for 30 days on windows 7 beta and found that really fast. But it fails at detecting some updated USB viruses. When I keep my pendrive only autorun/autoprotect viruses are checked.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Apr 19, 2009)

Both are equally good at detection. But I favour Kaspersky in terms of performance...






*www.tech2reviews.blogspot.com/


----------



## gfailure (Apr 19, 2009)

hmm! it seems that there are many geeks in this forum! good to see this! at least india has done lotta progress in this field.. and regardin' this topic, i'd prefer norton to KAV ..coz, i think that kav isn't far good detecting the cryptic virri signature! ..suppose for an instance, you pack any malicious code via armadillo and then re-check it(provided that you modify some of the chunks)..you can easily fool kav, whilst you can't fool norton..since it got a good n-gram feeder that checks the code real good! 

comments are welcome..
polite as ever,
General Failure


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 19, 2009)

KIS sucks at reporting system

i havent used NAV...


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Apr 19, 2009)

Kaspersky works good for me and is quite freely available and is affordable. therefore, my vote goes to Kaspersky


----------



## swordfish (Apr 26, 2009)

NIS 2009 rocks


----------



## tejass (Apr 28, 2009)

Kasper09(not antivirus but Internet Security09


----------



## prateek007391 (Apr 30, 2009)

Wat abt Bitdefender 2009 

go on tell me about it


----------



## fullcracked (Jul 27, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Norton 2009, I would say.
> 
> Reason is taht this new version is very light and powerful. Get Norton Internet Security 2009 for more protection.



i vote for norton 2010 
one feature is improved in this version
to wipe out virus is really very fast as compared to 2009 edition
it was pain in the ass for the removal of virus!!! Wasn't it dude


----------



## paroh (Jul 28, 2009)

Norton getting it's reputation back


----------



## topgear (Jul 29, 2009)

Norton 2009 is good than it's previous versions but still it's not that solid. For instance : once my comp hanged in windows & I had to reboot it using the reset button. After that norton 2009 never started. ( don't know if it's solved in 2010 version )

& KIS is slow like hell.

So for all of these things I reverted back to my good old trusted AV program Avira


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 29, 2009)

Recently bought a genuine retail pack of KIS 09. I discovered that you can't really compromise security with piracy.


----------



## topgear (Jul 30, 2009)

^^ Yup, 100% True. That's why after using NAV 2009 ( Trial ) I reverted back to Avira Personal free edition.

& for firewall there is always the trusted comodo.

For spyware spyboat search & destroy, Adware & MAlwarebytes Antimalware ( highly recommended one ---- it rescued me many times  )


----------



## amol48 (Nov 18, 2009)

Wonder why no one took the name of Eset!! It's lighter than KIS or NIS and I find it better than KIS though not norton!

It's so light that it hardly uses 25MB RAM of my 3GB's! While the new NIS and KIS used about 60MB when idle!


----------



## topgear (Nov 19, 2009)

^^ What a bump !

BTW, some of my friends are using K7 AV which they are saying is better than KIS and NIS


----------



## amol48 (Nov 19, 2009)

topgear said:


> ^^ What a bump !
> 
> BTW, some of my friends are using K7 AV which they are saying is better than KIS and NIS



Well considering the post volume, this was the only one I found worth replying in this section  

Din't try K7 yet. Is is light enough?


----------



## topgear (Nov 20, 2009)

Yup, That's light enough. It uses only 10-12 MB mem and the scan speed is really fast 

As for detection Rates well that vary from AV to AV and mostly from what kind of work a user is doing on his rig ( pun intended ) - well you know the drill.

BTW, still I would vote for Avira Antivir Personal, Comodo firewall+Malwarebytes antimalware+spybot combination anyday over any other AV and security suites


----------



## CA50 (Nov 21, 2009)

both sucks Avast rocks, free vi hai, dam-dar vi hai!!!


----------



## topgear (Nov 22, 2009)

^^ Avira Antivir has the highest detection rates and for avast I've used it but the advanced options are too much limited in that and it's pretty slow while scanning as compared with Antivir


----------



## prateek007391 (Nov 22, 2009)

I have used Avira Once, but my computer troubled me and after when i removed it and scanned the computer with Avast I found a big book of Virus inside my computer. I dont know what kinda detection does this Avira Has.

And how peoples says it has highest detection rate. I believe Avast is far better.


----------



## axxo (Nov 22, 2009)

I believe Avira is best of all free antivirus. It has helped me in removing atleast a dozen malicious codes than when I was using avast. Not only that but the boot time and load on the system seems to be considerably reduced because of Antivir.
For protection, I use Antivir+WOT+Malwarebytes Antimalware|win7 Firewall.


----------



## CA50 (Nov 22, 2009)

OK guys just to clear your doubts, just try this code :

X5O!P%@AP[4\PZX54(P^)7CC)7}$EICAR-STANDARD-ANTIVIRUS-TEST-FILE!$H+H*

Don`t worry this just for testing no virus, just copy this code in notepad and save as *.txt file after that rename the *.txt to a *.exe file.

See if your Av detect this code as virus, also note is the resident protector detects it or you have to go for manual scan.

My Windows Defender detects it in text format itself
Avast detects it immidiately on renameing
Nod32 detects it in text form itself

Windows Defender in Windows XP pro :
*i50.tinypic.com/1sod1k.jpg

NOD32 results in Windows VISTA Ultimate
*img36.imageshack.us/img36/2973/nod32p.jpg

post your results
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Avast detects the code as threat in text format you have to manually scan it, the resident protection doesn`t detects it. Here is the result *i48.tinypic.com/2nkl9ip.jpg


----------



## rohanmathew (Nov 22, 2009)

I use MCAfee for MY PC PROTECTion.For free i suggested avira till last month.But AVG 9 is giving good results.


----------



## CA50 (Nov 22, 2009)

^^did you test your AV with my code


----------



## paroh (Nov 22, 2009)

@CA50 what this code means
X5O!P%@AP[4\PZX54(P^)7CC)7}$EICAR-STANDARD-ANTIVIRUS-TEST-FILE!$H+H*


----------



## CA50 (Nov 22, 2009)

^ its nothing dangerous, just a piece of code to check the efficiency of your AV. Try it, on harm


----------



## topgear (Nov 23, 2009)

My Avira Antivir Detects it as - Eicar Test Signature 

It detects it in manual and auto mode ( ie guard enabled  ) after renaming it to exe.

When scanning it as a text file with .txt extension it was detected by the manual scanner


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 23, 2009)

This was my result.. as soon as i saved it it as .txt, Alert poped up. I am Using Norton Internet Security 2010 OEM.

*i47.tinypic.com/10ggpwh.png


----------



## rohanmathew (Nov 23, 2009)

Asoon as I saved the text MCAfee deleted it automatically.


----------



## CA50 (Nov 23, 2009)

@rohanmathew, @vamsi_krishna, @topgear grt AV man. norton 2010 is gud


----------



## satyamy (Nov 23, 2009)

Personally I have tried both KIS 2009 & Norton 2009 with few of HDD that was fully loaded with Virus

Virus Scanning in Norton is Real Slow
where KIS take 20min  Norton tooked 45min 
and also the comparision in price has a big difference

So I opt for KIS 2009

(ya 1 thing my machine is P4)


----------



## prateek007391 (Nov 23, 2009)

If u want ur Rocket plane to move like a scooty get Nortan Internet Security


----------



## topgear (Nov 24, 2009)

^^ Lolz  - That was really funny


----------



## CA50 (Nov 25, 2009)

prateek007391 said:


> I have used Avira Once, but my computer troubled me and after when i removed it and scanned the computer with Avast I found a big book of Virus inside my computer. I dont know what kinda detection does this Avira Has.
> 
> And how peoples says it has highest detection rate. I believe Avast is far better.



Thats why i prefer avast to any other AV


----------



## researchguru (Dec 11, 2009)

go for nortorn 009....a good choice i guess...


----------



## ico (Dec 12, 2009)

Kaspersky > Norton, anyday and everyday.

Avira, Kaspersky and NOD32 are the only ones I'll recommend.


----------



## n00buddy (Dec 18, 2009)

I would go for Kaspersky 09 though i am still using 07(and quite happy with it), haven't tried Norton 09(might change my opinion after using it).


----------



## topgear (Dec 19, 2009)

Why you guys are talking about NIS 2009 when there is NIS 2010 already released and readily available


----------



## Gauravs90 (Dec 19, 2009)

^^^^^ i'm using it. No problems so far


----------



## CA50 (Dec 19, 2009)

sanka pasand alag alag...


----------



## topgear (Dec 20, 2009)

Gauravs90 said:


> ^^^^^ i'm using it. No problems so far



Glad to hear that 



CA50 said:


> sanka pasand alag alag...



Yup, buddy - everyone has their different choices - but my point is - those guys who are still talking/discussing about NIS 2009 should upgrade to NIS 2010 ( provided if they like it ) and discuss about NIS 2010 instead


----------



## Achuth (Jan 2, 2010)

The Conqueror said:


> Kaspersky Internet Security 2009 anytime..


 i agree ..its faster...norton is heavy on system..


----------



## openSUSE (Mar 13, 2010)

Kaspersky is the best anytime.....


----------

